
NASA engineer set a glitter-bomb trap - dylan604
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/plagued-by-porch-pirates-this-nasa-engineer-set-a-glitter-bomb-trap-2018-12-17
======
MordodeMaru
I would've done the glitter sticky.

